# medication and vacation what would you do?



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Scenario: It is Monday, and your dog comes down with an eye-goober. Her vital statistics look good, so you make an appointment at the vet, and tomorrow is fine. The vet tells you it is some glandular-type thing on the lid and gives you oral antibiotics and eye-ointment. The capsules are 2x/day, the ointment 3x/day. The thing is, you are going away on Friday afternoon until Sunday evening. What would you do?

The girl is a complete nutjob, and getting the ointment in her eyeball is insane, and they guy who is taking care of your dogs is a senior citizen, and you don't really want to overwhelm him with trying to get ointment in the eyes of a total wacko.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

None of the above. 
I would board her at the vet's and have them do it. When it comes to eyes, I don't mess around. Things can get ugly quickly.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

If the caretaker is unable to do it,then I would board her.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I would not skip the meds and would probably stay home to do it myself. I wouldnt want the senior citizen to get hurt. That would be awful.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, I asked the vet, and he did not suggest boarding her there. I don't think they board dogs. Anyhow, they leave at noon on Saturdays and don't come back until Monday. So that wouldn't work. 

When I asked him if it was going to be ok, he said yes and no. The thing is if that nodule is less than 1/3 the length of the eye then it won't distort the eye. But he expected it to be way better within a week. I had put the stuff in her eye three times on Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday. On Friday it looked a wee bit better. I did it twice on Friday.

Dad gave her the antibiotics on Saturday, and I put it in her eye this evening and it does look a whole lot better at this point. By Tuesday, when I do the re-check, I think it will be much better, and no surgery will be necessary. At least I hope so.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

PatchonGSD said:


> I would not skip the meds and would probably stay home to do it myself. I wouldnt want the senior citizen to get hurt. That would be awful.


Frankly, I was only worried about her moving her head and stabbing herself in the eye with the ointment container -- that is what she keeps trying to do when I put it in her eye.


I was a little concerned with how Gretta would do with Dad. Gretta does not like my contractor. When I got her back a few months ago, she let him know it. So I got a cookie sheet and told Dad to just slip it under her gate, and I would worry about cleaning her kennel when I came home. He could top her water off. He said he did it that way, but he doubted she would have been a problem, she did not seem like it. 

Getting Dad hurt would be awful.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Haha! I didnt realize the "senior citizen" was your Dad! Sorry! Maybe just ask him to try giving her the meds, but dont push it if he thinks she will fight to hard. Sounds like its a lot better already and theres no needs to risk an injury to the eye.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Is there someone you know that is capable of handling her that could just come by for the meds?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

If it were my dog, I'd stay home and give the medication myself if no one else is available to do so. I rented a van and drove over 3000 miles just so I could take my dog with me on a trip to Michigan instead of flying because I didn't have anybody I trusted that could take care of her.


----------

